# A gardening / farming business opportunity in Spain



## andy_o (May 17, 2011)

Hi

My name is Andy & I’m a chef from the UK.

I’m looking to find a keen expat gardener/farmer living in Southern Spain who has some land available to pursue an interesting business idea with me.

It’s all around growing a small trees for the food market in the UK, and perhaps Europe.

I understand this may sound v.strange at this point, but that is because I don’t want to talk too much about the idea on a public internet forum.

But if you think you might be interested in this kind of thing then please drop me a private message.

Thanks for listening!

Andy


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

How many acres are you looking for and will it require irrigation?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Andy - no pms until you've made 5 posts. Please give more info here or start more threads asking questions or giving info about Spanish/ English life.
PS Small _*trees*_ for the food market????


----------

